# Don't read this



## Andy (Dec 17, 2009)

Today was an all around good day, minus a few things here and there, but fairly good considering. 

Earlier this week I was suppose to go to an appointment with my psychiatrist and he had to cancel because he was sick. That happens, so I thought I could hold out until the following Tuesday with my little sleep issue but when I was on the phone with her and went to get the appointment (Man! I cannot get this contolr 67 song out of my head!) for the following week confirmed I was told that their was never an appointment on that date. Again she argued with me, so I finally just said fine, and asked if I could book an appointment then. So she is thumbing through some pages and then she came on to tell me the middle of January. 
I cannot do this much longer, besides the usual effects of lack of sleep I am now starting to constantly have these little burst where I shiver head to toe (as you would when you cold) my stomach has started to hurt, and my eyes are normally really dry, but they are just unreal now and scratchy. I go to a specialist for my eyes because glaucoma runs in my family but I also have the dry eye issue I have had scratched something or other and I have really thin retinas so he warns me very time of the signs, it's basically not if but when they will detach. Anyway, what was the point of that stupid babble. There yougo now you all know my eye health to. Oh no, there was a point to that, I don't know if I should get in to see the Opthomologist or if I should just deal with the sleep issue and hope this dry scratchiness goes away when the sleep thing does.  My eyes are half way open(who says I'm a pessimist) and no matter how hard I try to make myself look awake I just looked stoned or surprised and stoned. lol 

Anyway, TODAY she called and said "Dr.****** wants to see you, before he leaves on holidays." I know it's Christmas but sheesh he just came back from holidays. Lucky guy. I hope that doesn't mean I have so lame crisis coming up. Actually now that I said that I jinxed it so it won't happen and here I go with the babbling again...  I said "Great! I want to see him to." Then she goes the only time he has is next Tuesday at 10 because he comes in at 10. The appointment that you canceled last week you mean? No clue how messed up that help make me. I went searching through my papers and found a sheet with my appointments until the end of the year. That date and the two others were there and this is on their computer so I can show them and not think that they think I just printed it up. lol Anyway, then i found another sheet and a business card with the same. I'm taking it in with me and if either of them say anything about it I'm going to shhow them those. I know it's a non issue really but it felt like they were making me out to be the one who keeps screwing things up. I have that appointment again. I wdon't know if I can handle this until Tuesday even.

Oh, I was also stressing about having to write a letter to my old psychologist, filling her in on things... Well I wrote a good short one (can you believe it?) and mailed it in her card. Today I got my Christmas card from her and she says I hate writing I will call you. lol I thought that was kind of funny. I'd rather write and she's rather call.  Ok. It's not funny to you but with all that goes on in my brain and stressing over stupid things...I dunno. 

Why can't I ever write a short post? Do I just put in to much detail or lol the opposite?

I got in 20 minutes sleep before heading to the airport. Short but good visit. I have the pup. I may not have a place to live though because he barks at every little noise. My cat is indifferent to him, and is very pleased with the little litter box and food dish fortress I built for him.

Oh yeah! One bad thing. I got my CC statement today, and I seriously think they ripped me off somewhere I have to go through it closely. Id on't want to phone them though because they always make me cry lol . I know I spent a little more then I usually would but this has to be either wrong or they charged twice for somethings.  I think they put a little tick or something on the names of their clients who are easy to talk around because if I phone them and ask something, they spin the conversation in every direction and at the end I am asking them if there is anything more I can do for them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry. I read it. I know I wasn't supposed to but I just couldn't avoid it. It was right here on the page telling me not to read it and before I knew it my eyes were scrolling down the page. :blush:


----------



## Domo (Dec 17, 2009)

So i decided to ignore your title and read this 

Your eye thing, you might be able to get cream for that.

My nanna has to put cream in her eye before she goes to sleep because there is a small scratch on it and if it gets too dry, when she wakes up and opens her eyes it can do a lot of damage.

So if it's bothering you get it checked up. Just makes things a little more comfortable for you.

I would show them your appointment written down too! And be all :rtfm: STOP ****ING WITH ME!

I am glad you will get a chance to talk to your old psych. I hope she can talk some sense into you 

You do have lots of detail in your posts but i think it's a good thing. It helps me understand where you are at in your head space. 

Yay for puppy. Hopefully he will settle in quickly and stop the barking. At least the cat isn't a problem for you.

With you credit card statement, maybe you could create an excel spreadsheet or something. That way you can break it all down and investigate.

PS :hug:


----------



## Andy (Dec 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'm really sorry. I read it. I know I wasn't supposed to but I just couldn't avoid it. It was right here on the page telling me not to read it and before I knew it my eyes were scrolling down the page. :blush:



Yeah, yeah. lol My lame attempt to get people to read with reverse psychology (?) and it still didn't work! lol 

Only a couple suckers out there


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Phew... "sucker" I can take... usually, the verbal abuse is a lot worse than that.


----------



## Andy (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I don't think I could do a spreadsheet . 

I have used the creams before on my eyes. I used two different ones, one at night and one in the day, I don't even know if it's still there now. I have drops which help witht he dry eye but my eyelids are scratchy lol. Ugh Whatever, if I can get my sleep fixed up then I will see if it goes away I guess.

Now I am scared that my Dr. "wanting to see me" might mean he is kicking me as a paitent. I got mad at his secretary but I apologized to her seconds later. Well I didn't really get mad at her, I got mad at the situation. Ever hear a mouse turn into a grizzly and then flash*guilt* back to a mouse. Hopefully those were just her words, and he just said he wcould see me then. That's what I am trying to go with....maybe. 

I am pretty sure I am going to pass right out tonight. I really hope so I feel so sick.

I don't know if I will talk to her or not. I guess it depends on whether she wants to call me or not. I don't even know how I would go about that visit. I would feel like she thought I wasted her time for all those years. Things have become a lot worse for me except for my ED is "better" cause I'm a bloody lard a**.   I know she understands me I just feel bad that things went down hill instead of up hill.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

It's more likely (1) that he realized that you were in urgent need of an appointment based on what his receptionist told him, or (2) that his secretary screwed up his appointments and is trying to fix that.


----------



## Andy (Dec 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Phew... "sucker" I can take... usually, the verbal abuse is a lot worse than that.



This went right over my head. lol Not to difficult.

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> It's more likely (1) that he realized that you were in urgent need of an appointment based on what his receptionist told him, or (2) that his secretary screwed up his appointments and is trying to fix that.



I hope so.  I think I am always dreading the day that he tells me he's on to do something else.  I guess only Tuesday will tell. 

Thask


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 17, 2009)

> Yeah, yeah. lol My lame attempt to get people to read with reverse psychology (?) and it still didn't work! lol
> 
> Only a couple suckers out there



I Knew it!!! :lol: ... Guess I'm a sucker too...OH well...


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 18, 2009)

I am sure everything will go well STP don't worry okay. Your doctor just wants to make sure your okay before leaving take care.


----------



## Banned (Dec 18, 2009)

Add one more to the sucker list.  Actually, I'm really bored.  I'll read anything right now, regardless if it says to read it or not.

Sounds like lots going on, STP.  Hope everything gets worked out ok for you.


----------

